# Sabine Lake and Blacks Bayou 1/5/08



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, me, Bigfish99, and my Dad headed to Sabine Lake to see if we could catch some more birds working on the Lake. It was a lot warmer this morning than yesterday. My Dad probably wouldn't agree with me though. Anyway we get out to the lake and head out around Stewts Island and there is a little bird action. Not working hard but we caught a few trout under them. Chased a few flocks here and there and caught 7 trout to 18". Tried a little while longer to catch some more trout but couldn't get nothing going. So we headed to a little stretch of bank in Blacks Bayou I tried a couple of days ago. I didn't even get a bite that day. But thought it might be good today. About my second cast I land a 19" redfish. Then I hear my Dad hollering from the back of the boat that he had nice one on. Of course we hadn't got the net out of the rod box yet and hes pulling in his biggest redfish to date 27". After some wrestling with the fish I'm able to lip it and get it in the boat. I knew If I didn't get that fish in the boat I would never hear the end of it. After that, my next cast I hook into my biggest redfish to date 30.5". By this time we had the net out. I get my picture taken with it and let it go. We caught redfish fast and furious for the next hour. Ended up with 7 reds 7 trout and 1 flounder. All fish caught on my favorite bait 3" GULP natural shrimp. Well except for 2 trout that Bigfish99 caught with a glow/chartreuse red killer. My Dad ended the day with the 2 biggest redfish he's ever caught a 25" and a 27". The wind started picking up so we called it a day at 10:30. Good Fishing.


----------



## bigfish99 (Dec 29, 2007)

Enjoyed the fish this morning Brother ,,good to see dad catching some good fish.
Lets hope "08" is as good as "07" was to us! Man we have got on some good fish last year............whooooooooo hooooooooooooooo


----------



## scubatexas (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice - I'm trying my luck tomorrow morning on the Sabine. Where is Black's at?


----------



## bigfish99 (Dec 29, 2007)

scubatexas said:


> Nice - I'm trying my luck tomorrow morning on the Sabine. Where is Black's at?


 Blacks is in Louisianna


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

scubatexas said:


> Nice - I'm trying my luck tomorrow morning on the Sabine. Where is Black's at?


If you are launching from Bridge City or West Orange you run down the River toward Sabine Lake when you get close to the Lake there will be three passes the first one to your left is East Pass turn down it. Go about 150-200 yards and the will be a cut to your left. That is Blacks Bayou. Good Luck. Yeah I forgot to mention you need a Louisiana License to fish in there.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I was the one in the 2201 cobia, looks like yall did pretty good I"ll try to post up my pictures later.


----------



## Deputy U.S. Marshal (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice catch. I will soon be fishing Sabine again and cannot wait. Thanks for keeping us informed on the action. If that is your dad, tell him nice sweet shirt.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good report and great pics..........I like the sweat shirt to.


----------



## sparkin' tex (Jun 14, 2007)

great report I had to workkk


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

muddy, youre killing me man.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I seen you coming in from Duck Hunting, that area has held a bunch of fish. I seen the Cobia too. Just a note worth mentioning to those who may not be privy to dual waters. The Federal Game warden was around yesterday, be sure you are in check with EVERYTHING.. Nice haul


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

*Nice going*

Real nice pictures of a fun outing. I was just wondering, does the bulldog go on the boat with you? What's his/her name? Thanks.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

jagspots said:


> Real nice pictures of a fun outing. I was just wondering, does the bulldog go on the boat with you? What's his/her name? Thanks.


The bulldogs name is Alamo and he doesn't get to go. Most bulldogs can't swim.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

RedXCross said:


> I seen you coming in from Duck Hunting, that area has held a bunch of fish. I seen the Cobia too. Just a note worth mentioning to those who may not be privy to dual waters. The Federal Game warden was around yesterday, be sure you are in check with EVERYTHING.. Nice haul


Yeah we always keep both fishing licenses on us. Its expensive but it opens a lot more water to us. And we also keep the size limits of fish from which state we launch in. Mostly the Texas side.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Txfirenfish said:


> muddy, youre killing me man.


It's been some good fishing. It's all fixing to come to a stop for me though. I got to head back offshore in a couple of days for 2 weeks. I'm hoping to get at least two more trips in before I have to leave. I'm glad I found this website though it gives me something to look at while I'm out there.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

good job guys. nice bunch of fish.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats bro and it is good to see another Sabine fishing group posting on here. With brothers and Dad no doubt. Quality time on the water with family is top notch.

Hope to see you out there soon. Keep the reports coming for those of us that have to work ALL the time  .

Congrats again on the catch and the PBs! Very Nice!

GCB


----------



## scubatexas (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad someone is doing good. Went yeaterday and got nothing, fished the heck under the birds at middle pass. Oh well it was a good day to be out.


----------

